# The Best VW (car)



## Estlane (Nov 24, 2004)

What is the best car vw made?


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

not my gti


----------



## Estlane (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*









*This is a car vw should make!!!!*


----------



## Estlane (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*









Golf Counrty


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn! My pic wont work


















_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 3:05 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

best is open to opinion...
do you mean best quality...
best looks...
best performance...
best total package....


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

I was wondering what a raised VW would look like. Everyone seems so set on lowering. I thought it might be nice to be different and raise mine.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Charles B)*

Their is a karma ghia here in slc, utah that has been put on a jeep chassis.







lol. Its so tight!!!!


----------



## blowedGTI (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (1.8TRabbit)*

the best VW is a R32......hahahahaha


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: The Best VW (blowedGTI)*

either the Scirocco








or the Corrado


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

if this was 1970, i would say the Bug, hands down.
but alot has happened in 30+ years.
maybe rabbit, the first successful "new-era" dub
otherwise, overall...?


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Je2tta)*









yeah. def. the corrado (slc is the way to go) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by megustadubs at 9:35 AM 11-25-2004_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (jetta9103)*

Actually if you were referring to the rabbit as the most successful?, It was actually the beetle. And still to this day the most car sold of a certian make still holds in the Vw Bugs hands.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (1.8TRabbit)*

sry, didnt mean most successful by #'s. i meant most successful in development, and in VW's "modern age" (which started in the mid 70's w/ the scirocco, dasher, rabbit). the rabbit was the first and most significant out of all of the first "modern dubs", is what i meant


----------



## Estlane (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*

overall


----------



## Estlane (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*









I think bugatti is under vw (I could totaly be wrong correct me if I'm wrong)








I think this is a cool car (if it's under vw)


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_








yeah. def. the corrado (slc is the way to go) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm a g60 guy myself


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm a g60 guy myself









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: The Best VW (1.8TRabbit)*

everyone is going to say the c, hands down


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

My best VW is the one I am currently driving. Not past not future ones the one I currently drive.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (Charles B)*

the corrado hands down the Scirocco is a close second


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

corrado scirocco pssh basically 2 generations of the same car


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*

how is the MK4 Jetta ahead of the R32 right now


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (jetta9103)*

Its cool . I was just saying. Rabbits are the best!!!!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (1.8TRabbit)*

Corrado's rule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

My pics from 2000, taken at the Wolfsburg museum.
















































From VW Power and Style by Ian Kuah
IRVW 3
IRVW stands for Integrated Research VW and, unlike many concept cars, this 1985 Jetta-based vehicle was built to show a combination of safety, performance and comfort features that could well appear in family cars in the not too distant future. Five years on, we can see how many of these features have indeed found thier way into production VWs: a supercharged 1.8-litre engine; five-speed gearbox that automatically changes up from fourth to fifth for fuel saving; ASR, an anti-slip device to control wheelspin on slippery surfaces; ABS anti-lock braking; air suspension for a better ride and which drops the ride height of the car for high-speed driving; a fully adjustable seat-belt system to cater for all sizes of driver and passenger; and an on-board navigation computer.
The IRVW 3's engine produced 180bhp at 5,500rpm and 175lb/ft at 4,000rpm on 1.7-bar boost. The fuel injection/management was the Digijet system to be seen on production cars from 1988. The car could sprint to 60mph in 7.1 seconds, covered the 50-70mph gap in 7.8 seconds in fourth gear and had a maximum speed of 132.5mph.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Thats way cool.... Did it really have a 1.8t supercharged?


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 6:48 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## G40 AL (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Polo G40 fo sure!
















Alan


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

by far the new beetle! its smooth shape and style set it apart from any other vw.its the kind of car you look at and it makes you happy.and when you pimp one out they look sick, something different from every other tool that pimps a gti, gtis have become the civic of the vw world. be different!







and the concept rocks. its also the oldest vw. that ought to say something.


----------



## Sean.:Rada (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (calilocal)*

My '86 gti made me scream(but I still love it). My new R32 makes me cream. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## astrodub (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: The Best VW (Sean.:Rada)*

nevermind







some of you guys answers are whack... Corrados are too heavy, PROBLEMATIC, unpractical. for instance, those seat belts














that wing!!!!














"luxury appointments"














I had a chance to swap my 92 gti 16v for a SLC+ $1000 and passed. I thought my 16v was alot more fun to drive







and felt more solid. Most new cars are fat slobs that need to be "serviced regularly at the dealer" not my idea of fun.


_Modified by astrodub at 12:23 PM 12-10-2004_


----------



## beerdrinker (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (astrodub)*

rado hands down, though a rocco is a close 2nd


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (G40 AL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G40 AL* »_Polo G40 fo sure!
















Alan

Oh I would love to drive one of those


----------



## yelowgti (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

Im down with MkII's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freeky8v (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (yelowgti)*

is aircooled allowed in if so '66 bug.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (G40 AL)*

are the g40's supercharged?


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_are the g40's supercharged?

yes I believe they are named after thier glader, just like the g60 corrado. The g40 has a smaller charger hence the 40.


----------



## GLI_girl (Dec 14, 2004)

We have a GLi now but I sure do miss the Corrado..its my favorite car and I'll have one in the future after university.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
Oh I would love to drive one of those









I missed my chance to drive one by a few days, many years ago. I was in Portugal on vacation and my cousin had a black one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Within three months of taking delivery, he was driving it recklessly (as do all Porkchops







- hey, it takes on to know one







) at about 160 km/h (100 mph) on city streets, at night, and in the rain. The inevitable consequence was that he lost control, climbed a median and hit a light pole head-on.







He was OK except for a few bruises - a testament to VW's passenger safety.







The short trip on top of the median slowed him down enough that the impact with the light pole was not as severe as it could have been. Nonetheless, the car was a write-off, I saw the mangled carcass, and lamented not having had a chance to drive it.










_Modified by AhnucOnun at 5:24 PM 12-14-2004_


----------



## G40 AL (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_
yes I believe they are named after thier glader, just like the g60 corrado. The g40 has a smaller charger hence the 40.


Yeah they are supercharged, mine runs a Jabbasport R1 charger, Pitstop Developments Toothed Charger pulley system with 65mm pulley, Jabbasport ECU chip and a stainless exhuast, was recently dyno'd @ 160bhp
















Alan


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

It really depends on what I was going for. If I was going for straight race car, then a mkII golf with an ABA turbo (or 1.8t







). As for a daily driver car that is good in all aspects of driving, then the mkIII golf. <--Kinda biased since I drive a mkIII, but I wouldnt trade it for the world.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trev0rBr* »_corrado scirocco pssh basically 2 generations of the same car


Nope. 
A2 'style' chassis, G60 or VR6. Not same/same.
Corrados are cramped and heavy.

TBerk
Oops, stuck my foot in it, didn't I?


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I may be "old" but I know what I like! W12 Phat-one Baby!


























Nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But for me its the R32 baby.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The Best VW*

The trend of this poll likely reflects the internal opinion of VWoA itself. 
The (original) Beetle is most likely viewed by these pecksniffian snobs as an embarrassment. 
It's just so....._common_, don't you know.


----------



## VWchicago (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

I'm gonna have to say the R32, another contender would be the Corrado SLC. It was no performance machine, but man, a Karman Ghia vert is one of the most beautiful vehicles ever made IMHO.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (vwlarry)*

thanks for your opinion froid!


----------



## 303vw (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (freeky8v)*

the reliable ones are the best ones.
but if you like vee dubs, you like working on them too, so in that case the corrado is the best.


----------



## A~G (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (303vw)*

MK3's...


----------



## 96 gti (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: The Best VW (A~G)*

Karmann Ghia now celebrating 50th anniversary !!!!


----------



## jeff13vw (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - Karmann Ghia - That's 50 !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jeff13vw at 1:53 AM 12-26-2004_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (303vw)*

It all comes down to how you take care of your car. If you like to keep up on the maintenence then you will have a reliable car. It doesnt matter really on which motor. Just weather you take care of it or not. My stock 8v has 200,000+ on it and still runs good. I take care of it like it is a brand new motor.


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (1.8TRabbit)*

According to Consumer Reports, the Passat is evidently the best VW currently in production, because it's the only model they recommend.








Thanks for posting the Phaeton interior. It looks very sharp indeed, but why did they have to replace a nice hand-actuated parking brake with a #[email protected]%#* pedal? I hope it isn't one of those infernal GM/Chrysler push-on / push-off things, which are absolutely useless as true emergency brakes.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Estlane* »_








I think bugatti is under vw (I could totaly be wrong correct me if I'm wrong)








I think this is a cool car (if it's under vw)









i would agree as long as they would come with it already. i also don't know if it would be the best but the fastest production vw ever built. time will tell with this one.


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (gti girl 02)*

1967 Beetle. 
The last of the 'old world VW's' with 12 volt electrics and a bigger 1500cc motor that could easily be hopped up. VW (in a aircooled way) no longer exists after 68.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (R32Rich)*

WOW, I can't believe the MKII is better to people. I'll take my Corrado any day. You never see a Corrado; they're unique. That wins me over.


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (g60_corrado_91)*

i would have to say my ultimate "driver" would be a MKII GTi with a TDi stuck under the hood from like a newer MKIV jetta. just upgrade the suspension and brakes, and there you have it. as a sunday driver i would take a old split window beetle completly restored to original european trim only with a judson supercharger. then for a performance car i would have an white(with black painted fuch windmills) porsche 914-6 with a couple of suspension upgrades and dual carbs. maybe throw in an old 356 pre A hard top in there somewhere and a split window bus, which i would use very very gentily for hauling stuff around. whatever wouldnt fit in the golf. thats kind of a long list already so ill stop adding.its not a vw but it belongs in the list somewhere, so a mid 60's mercedes 200 diesal, just because its neat.










_Modified by ZoSo914 at 4:09 PM 1-1-2005_


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: The Best VW (ZoSo914)*

Rabbit replaced the bug... The bug is all time hero of car manufacturers. However, all of whom have ever driven a rabbit hold them at the same level if not higher than the MK2 which is also one of the best cars vw has ever made. The corrado had far 2 many electrical gremlins, the scirrocco had the same fate.
Diesel of any vw vintage are by far the most reliable. 
The MK3 was bloated and slow. Also the current GTi's available were not sports packages but rather, trim levels. 
Without modification to make them comfortable, the mk2 rules, for economy and fun driving i vote rabbit.
J


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: The Best VW (freeky8v)*











_Modified by GruvenCorrado at 8:53 PM 1-1-2005_


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

















This car is single-handedly responsible for the hot hatch craze and the "grandma's car" racer craze.


----------



## gtigirlie8 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

GTI's ARE THE BEST!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (GDJ)*

SICK RABBITS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTrashDubs (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Anything pre '92. Vw's just lost their fun factor after that.


----------



## adamstan (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: The Best VW (Estlane)*

i have to say mkII golf olny cuz i love them and i own one my self but i love the mk1 rabbit and scirocco 1 and 2 but my all time love is an mk2 golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

